# Ribs and Brisket



## boisebart (Mar 15, 2013)

I want to smoke 2 racks of St.Louis ribs and a small 5 lb brisket at the same time. This is my second smoking with my Masterbuilt Gas Smoker, and second time ever smoking.

I am thinking the brisket will need to cook for 7-8 hours, 4 with smoke and 3-4 without in a pan covered.

Was going to use 3-2-1 ribs for the St.Louis.

So here's how I am thinking this will work, if the brisket takes 8 hours and ribs 6, I put the ribs in 2 hours after the brisket and follow the above procedure for both meats, I should have everything done at the same time.

I have plenty of room in the smoker and there will be good circulation of smoke.

Will this work? Any tips, suggestions?


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 15, 2013)

That sounds good to me....just do the brisket with the IT not the time.  I had one that took much less time than I thought on Monday.  The 3-2-1 works great with the ribs.

Good luck!  Show q-view!

Kat


----------



## boisebart (Mar 15, 2013)

What would say would be a good internal temp?


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 15, 2013)

If the brisket gets done early just foil it and into a cooler filled with blankets until the ribs are done. It will stay hot for hours in the cooler


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 15, 2013)

I would give yourself an extra hour on the brisket...just in case..they tend to be stubborn sometimes.  Plus, a brisket is much better after an hours rest off the heat anyway.  As Kathryn stated, use IT not time for brisket cooks.  I use the IT as a guideline only.  Once the meat reaches an IT of 160 to 170, I'll wrap it in foil or throw it in a covered foil pan with either some Coke, Dr. Pepper or beef broth (about a cup), then put it back on to cook.  Once the IT reaches 190+, I'll start checking the thinner end of the brisket (the flat) with either a toothpick or temp probe every 30 to 45 minutes, once the probe or pick slides in easily (think hot knife through butter), it's done.  Pull it from the heat, vent the foil for a few minutes to allow excess steam and heat to escape, wrap it back up in the foil, then rest it in a cooler wrapped in towels for an hour or so, longer is better, then slice and enjoy.

As far as the ribs go, you just about can't mess them up using the 3-2-1 method.

Good luck, don't forget the q-view and happy smoking!


----------



## boisebart (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I am heatin up the smoker as I type!

What is q-view?


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 16, 2013)

BoiseBart said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I am heatin up the smoker as I type!
> 
> *What is q-view?*


Pictures of your food....

when you do a post you can add pictures from your computer so we can all drool over the amazing food your cook....


----------

